# Cheapest Fanned Fret Available



## ATRguitar91 (Dec 15, 2018)

Title says it all, what's the cheapest multiscale guitar I could get my hands on? Without it being too awful at least.

I'm planning to get a Kiesel 8 string, and I'm not sure if I want to go multiscale or not. I've never used one, but I feel like I'd enjoy it. I don't know anyone locally that has one, and the guitar store here mostly carries Grandpa's guitars.

So it seems my only way to try one is to buy one. My initial inclination is to get an Agile 6 string Legacy as I've always had good luck with Agile and haven't had a 6 string for a while.

Are there any others I should look into?

If this belongs in extended range please move this mods.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 15, 2018)

In my opinion you shouldn't cheap out on thing's like multiscale or 8 strings you're only going to sour your experience. I'm not a fan of cheap multiscales but I love the way a strandberg fan feels.

My advice would be to invest in something even if you're not too used to it, not only will you get a better experience, but if you decide you don't like it you can always sell it on for a reasonable price.

Just my opinion.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Dec 15, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> In my opinion you shouldn't cheap out on thing's like multiscale or 8 strings you're only going to sour your experience. I'm not a fan of cheap multiscales but I love the way a strandberg fan feels.


I didn't want to go too cheap, Agile has some around $500 and I've had good luck with their more budget oriented guitars.

I know Kiesel gives you a 10 day return window, but I'm not a fan of returning a custom instrument for something they had no control over. Feels like taking advantage of a company I've always liked.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 15, 2018)

There’s not much difference between a fanned and standard guitar honestly. If you want one, just get the one you want. Don’t waste $500 on a guitar that’s just okay, as you will quickly want to upgrade once you realize there is no real adjustment necessary. Just wait until you can afford the guitar you actually want.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 15, 2018)

ATRguitar91 said:


> I know Kiesel gives you a 10 day return window, but I'm not a fan of returning a custom instrument. Feels like taking advantage of a company I've always liked.



Check what the return policy is on, I know they're very picky about what qualifies for it. If a company offers you something like that take it and don't feel bad, because they'll sooner turn around and say "No" as soon as it won't work in their favour. 

It's up to you whichever route you go, but good you're thinking about all options niche markets like this aren't something to dive in to head first as it could just ruin your experience.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Dec 15, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> There’s not much difference between a fanned and standard guitar honestly. If you want one, just get the one you want. Don’t waste $500 on a guitar that’s just okay, as you will quickly want to upgrade once you realize there is no real adjustment necessary. Just wait until you can afford the guitar you actually want.


Cost isn't the issue, I'm finally in a place career wise where I can splurge a bit. I've been eyeballing a translucent purple with a walnut top Carvin (Kiesel) for years, and I'd hate to go with a multiscale only to be disappointed, especially if the returns aren't as forgiving as @cip 123 mentioned and I'm stuck with it.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 15, 2018)

ATRguitar91 said:


> Cost isn't the issue, I'm finally in a place career wise where I can splurge a bit. I've been eyeballing a translucent purple with a walnut top Carvin (Kiesel) for years, and I'd hate to go with a multiscale only to be disappointed, especially if the returns aren't as forgiving as @cip 123 mentioned and I'm stuck with it.


All I’m saying is you’re worried about nothing. Get the one you want. You won’t even notice the fan. My dad has been playing for 50 years, and he has grabbed at least 3 or 4 of my FF guitars and didn’t skip a beat. He didn’t even notice my Aries or Padalka had a fan. The only guitars he’s noticed have been my Strandberg 6’s due to the parallel fret being the first. You’ll be used to it in under 10 mins. I jumped on the FF train around 3 years ago when they kinda popped off, and as such, have had at least 100 players want to try them out. Everyone always says how surprised they are that it’s not strange feeling. You won’t even see the fan after a minute. 

Side note: a trans purp over walnut sounds sexy AF. Fan or not, that’d make a great looking guitar.


----------



## makecamera (Dec 15, 2018)

ATRguitar91 said:


> Cost isn't the issue, I'm finally in a place career wise where I can splurge a bit. I've been eyeballing a translucent purple with a walnut top Carvin (Kiesel) for years, and I'd hate to go with a multiscale only to be disappointed, especially if the returns aren't as forgiving as @cip 123 mentioned and I'm stuck with it.



Decide what you want, call them up, place the order on the phone, make sure there are no "option 50" options. Confirm with them that you haven't invalidated the 10-day trial before you finalize.

It's nice of you to think of them, but if they offer the 10-day trial period, then you're not taking advantage of them.

I think the two things that I've seen people not liking the most about Kiesel guitars is (1) the neck profile being too thick - i.e. even their thin neck profile option is not as thin as the thickest wizard and (2) the lithium pickups.

I believe in most cases, people don't have trouble adjusting to multiscale. I have a Vader V8 (standard scale) and a Vader VM7 (multiscale) and I can switch between both with no issue at all. The multiscale is definitely easier to play and I hope to get an 8 string multiscale sometime in the future. That said, I have small hands and my 27" V8 is totally fine. In fact, I love playing it and think the multiscale version would only be a slight improvement.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 15, 2018)

Used Kiesel or one with a return. 

Makecamera is right about the neck. I hardly buy used Kiesels because trying to find the neck profile from some sellers is like pulling teeth. 

If you really just want to try out a ff, try agile or the Jackson guitars. They aren’t great but they are solid. Avoid the Ibanez.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Dec 15, 2018)

makecamera said:


> I think the two things that I've seen people not liking the most about Kiesel guitars is (1) the neck profile being too thick - i.e. even their thin neck profile option is not as thin as the thickest wizard and (2) the lithium pickups.


I've always preferred a thicker neck anyways so that shouldn't be a problem, the Carvins I've played had real thick necks so I was aware of that.

I assumed the pickups would be unimpressive anyways and planned on upgrading them.


----------



## makecamera (Dec 15, 2018)

ATRguitar91 said:


> I've always preferred a thicker neck anyways so that shouldn't be a problem, the Carvins I've played had real thick necks so I was aware of that.
> 
> I assumed the pickups would be unimpressive anyways and planned on upgrading them.



Same. I love the standard necks. I wouldn't say the lithiums are unimpressive, just polarizing - you either like them or you don't. The cleans, especially the split bridge, sound fantastic. I don't like distorted tones at all though. I think they might be ok in a 6 string (eq adjusted) as generic power chords sound clear and growly, but anything extra almost seems to overwhelm them. Anyway, pickups come down to personal preference. They're useable IMO, so at least you can have some buffer time before you decide to drop extra cash for pickups.


----------



## littlebadboy (Dec 15, 2018)

A Chinese NK for $365? There are some reviews on YouTube.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 16, 2018)

The entry level harley bentons cost something between 140 and 160 Euro, depending on string configuration (6,7 and 8 string)


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 16, 2018)

Just order a cheap FF Kiesel and return it if you don't like it. You'll probably like it, fanned frets are fun.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 11, 2019)

I purchased an Harley Benton 8 string Fanned some days ago.
Not perfect, has little imperfections, but for the price I'm so very happy


----------



## Lionsden (Jan 23, 2019)

You'd be hard pressed to beat the Jackson SLAT7-FF which is a 25.5-27" scale that goes for $800 new...I've owned mine for about a year or so and it takes a set up well, plays well, sounds good, has a very solid fret job, beautiful rosewood fretboard, nice paint and overall the fit and finish is really much nicer than I expected for a multi scale under $1000. The only thing I'm wanting to upgrade is the nut which is made of plastic and I accidentally jacked it up trying to file the D-string down a hair. EMG808 pickups are legit, Fishman Fluence 8s are a solid ready to find option if you want some other pickups but everything about the guitar is legit for the price point. I actually found mine (avatar) as an open box return for $650 so with any luck you might do the same.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 23, 2019)

buy a used kiesel, they have a mild fan and it's quite comfy, plus the lithiums are pretty good stock pickups (they just tend to be very bright). There's usually a pile of used kiesels floating around out there. A used ormsby would also work, but they have a more extreme fan which makes them a bit less comfortable imo.


----------

